# You don't know me yet



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Just spotted this meet has been listed by John Pooley.

I met John earlier this year at the venue for the meet he has listed. Its a super field in the middle of no where but with easy access, making for a really relaxing time

stew


----------

